# Ella and Effie



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi have been looking at the forum recently and love to see your pics.

me and my partner got our little girls in January (26th - when Ella cried all night and we decided she needed company ) and 27th for Effie.

Here they are after we first got them









Effie









Ella










And here they are now!
Ella









Effie









They are both spoilt rotten and have really different characters.
Effie craves stroking and is very loving and will not rest until you have acknowledged her in the morning!! She will sit on your lap for hours and will walk around the sofa top till you give in. (Normally headbutting you until she gets the stroke she desires! Effie doesn't meaow but seems to make weird but lovely pigeon noises to get your attention.

Ella is a little minx and will walk to heel wheverever you go, whatever you are doing Ella is involved and she is a climber. If she can climb she is happy! Ella is VERY vocal and will meaow if you call her name, stroke her or just for any reason, really! If she walks into the room she normally does it whilst being vocal. She loves her tummy tickled and will roll round the floor till she gets it! She also likes a little rough play and gets excited when you play with her! She hates to be left out of anything and will let you know exactly what she wants.

I cannot imagine one without the other - especially when they are cuddled up or doing relay runs around the house!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww they are gorgeous!


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Aww thanks - that made my day!!


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Effie









Ella


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

In the bath..Ella doing her usual yelping for attention!



















In the bath - why do they love it there?









Effie relaxing -normally on the stairs or in the hall









Ella is more difficult to find.....
the wardrobe is the favourite









Bit concerned she wanted to sleep here - we couldn't find her for a few minutes!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha my kittens love the bath.. especially when there's water in there!


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Mine are facinated with it. Ella will sit for hours waiting for a drip to come from the tap! She panicks if it is full. Effie did go runnin in there the other day and didn;t realise it was full and waiting for me. There was a splash and a yep!!

How old are you cats - off to find pics now!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

they're 7 months old now.. still got alot of growing to do as the Ragdolls dont mature fully untill they are 4 yrs old! 

What breed are your babies?


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't think mine are posh breeds.  But I love them anyway!  Just shorthair! I didn't actually realise their was so many different types of cat till I got mine! They were born in december so I guess just older than yours.

Yours are beautiful. Just went through your pics! 

Mine are chasing a fly around the stairs at the moment and are wailing and running like nutters! Ella keeps coming to me for help in catching it! She comes in, crys and then meaows for me to follow up the stairs, where Effie has been keeping watch. They can't reach it and want me to lift them to get it as they can't reach! It seems to be a daily routine and I know exactly the drill!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I love Moggies too.. although yours look really different.. cant figure out which breed they look like but they definately look unique!

Flys are great toys arnt they.. I've got one of those laser toys from Pets At Home which my 2 love chasing around (keeps them fit! lol)


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

We nearly bought one of those the other day but wasn't sure but may do now that you have mentioned it!!

I don't mind the flies / moths etc...it's just I have to be involved in the process too! Unless I am there they are not happy! if one has flown in upstairs they come and find me and take me to it!

I asume they have caught it or it has gone as they are currently both haggling for the same cat nip mouse - even though there are ten of them in the house. Just like kids!!

Are you going to breed your cats?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha Alfie just headbutts them then eats them!

No I have had both of them neutered, I dont have the time or space to breed cats.. Alfie & Lola are just going to be cats of leisure lol

Are yours indoor cats?


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes they are indoor and have been neutered. Although Ella came into season really young before we could get them done (It was booked for three weeks time but then the wailing started!!) It was horrendous with her calling, as we had to wait two days. Effie didn't know what had happened and look scared to death! At one point Effie was hiding under the door mat with Ella on top, wailing her head off and try to hump the mat with Effie scared to death underneath, peeping out.

IMy heart would have liked them to have kittens for the aaah factor but my head said no! To be honest (and looking at gumtree) there are so many kittens being born, I do worry what happens if they don't find homes and wonder if there really is the demand for all the ones I see advertised daily!  I can understand people who are proper breeders but I am sure there are people that just send their cats out to get pregnant and sell them for extra income, rather than being actual breeders or caring about their own cat. When we bought Effie, her mum had got pregnant "by mistake" but we have seen them advertise about three other sets of kittens since and to be honest when I picked effie up it wasn't a nice house and the mother looked pretty uncared for. I bought Effie to save her from that house more than anything!! We had got Ella the day before and I wanted her to have a "sister". I wasn't sure about a black kitten but when I saw the house and the mother and the way they picked Effie up - I just bought her! And now I am so glad that I did as she is wonderful! I had wanted a tortie or ginger and that was what was advertised but got there and both were black. They said the ginger and tortie was the last litter but they had loaded the wrong add - as I say i wanted to get her out of there!!

I had two cats previously (years ago) that were outdoor and both got runover (the joys of London) and I couldn't bear that again! They are both happy indoors and enjoy looking out the window. They do make a run for the door on occasions but they make a run for any door that opens (toilet and Kitchen are normally shut). All I have to do is close the door and they whimper to come back at the moment but their run for freedom is getting less and less. They do like watching the world but from inside! 

My partner hates the thought of them going out and we make sure that we play with them and keep them fit and stimulated (or actaully that maybe the other way round!!)


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Likewise, could never let my cats outside after having cats in the past we have lost due to traffic, foxes etc.

Sounds like your kitties get spoilt rotten, thats what cats are made for lol


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah - I am quite pleased they let ME live in THEIR home! that's what it seems like now! 


Are yours Brother and Sister? How did you choose their names?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful cats, i loved your pictures,


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Aww thank you!


----------



## michelle1981 (Jun 27, 2008)

Your cats are both beautiful! I love your pictures!


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

funkycub said:


> Yeah - I am quite pleased they let ME live in THEIR home! that's what it seems like now!
> 
> Are yours Brother and Sister? How did you choose their names?


No they're from different breeders, Alfie's only a day older than Lola though and from looking at their pedeigree's they are distantly related (got the same Great Grandad)


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what cuties x


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

How adorable!!!!! Your black kitty has eyes like my LucyFurr! and i love the one picture of the gray kitty's face its eye is like half closed looks like a pirage XD


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Krazycatlady said:


> How adorable!!!!! Your black kitty has eyes like my LucyFurr! and i love the one picture of the gray kitty's face its eye is like half closed looks like a pirage XD


Thanks! I know bless her and her squinty miaowing face!!


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

Gorgeous pics, your Effie is just like our Taz. I love the 1 of them in the bath, looks like Ellas winking!!


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

PussyCatNan said:


> Gorgeous pics, your Effie is just like our Taz. I love the 1 of them in the bath, looks like Ellas winking!!


She does!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Brilliant piccies Funky! Love the ones in the bath, lol


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are absolutely beautiful cats! I love their names too!



funkycub said:


> I don't mind the flies / moths etc...it's just I have to be involved in the process too! Unless I am there they are not happy! if one has flown in upstairs they come and find me and take me to it!


My tabby girl Rigsy is the exact same! She has a moth and if he's up to high on a wall she'll come and purr roudn my ankles and then get louder and louder till I come and give her a boost


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> They are absolutely beautiful cats! I love their names too!
> 
> My tabby girl Rigsy is the exact same! She has a moth and if he's up to high on a wall she'll come and purr roudn my ankles and then get louder and louder till I come and give her a boost


Funny aren't they! I am like you are supposed to be hunters, not part of torvill and dean!


----------

